# Which one of you trained these dogs?



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,388501,00.html

* OKLAHOMA CITY — The nation's largest animal sanctuary has agreed to accept two dogs that authorities say were trained to have sex with women.*
A mixed breed and a Labrador, formerly owned by Diane Sue Whalen of Tulsa County, have been accepted by the Best Friends Animal Society in Kanab, Utah, said Barbara Williamson, spokeswoman for the animal sanctuary.
The dogs — named Lucky and Buddy — will be taken to the no-kill sanctuary next month.
Whalen, 54, and Donald Roy Seigfried, 55, were charged with felony crimes against nature after Whalen's adult son found more than 150 tapes of his mother performing sex acts with her dogs and a blue heeler owned by Seigfried. Seigfried was accused of filming the acts.
The dogs were placed in the Tulsa Animal Shelter following the arrests. While Whalen relinquished custody of her dogs, Seigfried is fighting for ownership of the blue heeler, named Merlin.
Earlier this month, a judge ordered that the dogs be examined by a veterinarian and found suitable for adoption before being placed in homes. Both of Whalen's dogs have been deemed adoptable.
The dogs were neutered at a Tulsa veterinary clinic. Jamee Suarez, president and founder of the Oklahoma Alliance for Animals, said the dogs are healthy and are recovering from their surgeries.
The Oklahoma Alliance for Animals is a nonprofit organization that works with the Tulsa County sheriff's office on cases involving animal cruelty.
Volunteers for the organization will drive the dogs more than 1,000 miles to the animal sanctuary in Utah. Once there, the dogs will become candidates for adoption.
"Each dog (at the sanctuary) is treated as an individual," said Williamson, the sanctuary spokeswoman. "We felt we could help these dogs."
A deputy who investigated the case had recommended that the dogs be euthanized and wrote in court affidavits that they had been trained to rape.
Williamson said euthanizing the dogs would have been "the easy thing to do."
"These dogs are totally victims," she said.
The sanctuary has room for 2,000 animals, mostly dogs and cats. Williamson said there are that many "urgent pleas" every month asking the shelter to take in animals.
Animals that are not adopted live permanently at the sanctuary.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry....LOL 

(oh wait, they are not midgets are they??) 

(JUST KIDDING Gerry....)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

could they be classified as working dogs?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> could they be classified as working dogs?


Did they get paid?


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

All the wonderful things that people can do with their lives ...........................

and this is what they choose...............

:sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Can you just imagine finding those tapes of YOUR MOTHER????? That kid's gonna need some time on a few couches (if he didn't already with a sicko for a mother)


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sight or scent hounds...?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats just wrong.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess their sex life was getting a little boring.LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Shut up ! It was damn good money. LOL


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Three dogs are sitting in the waiting room at the vet's when they strike up a conversation. The black Lab turns to the chocolate Lab and says, "So why are you here?" 

The brown Lab replies, "I'm a pisser. I piss on everything....the sofa, the curtains, the cat, the kids.

But the final straw was last night when I pissed in the middle of my owner's bed." 

The black Lab says, "So what is the vet going to do?" 

"Gonna cut my nuts off," comes the reply from the chocolate Lab. "They reckon it'll calm me down." 

The black Lab then turns to the yellow lab and asks, "Why are you here?" 

The yellow Lab says, "I'm a digger. I dig under fences, dig up flowers and trees. I dig just for the hell of it. When I'm inside, I dig up the carpets. But I went over the line last night when I dug a great big hole in my owners couch." 

"So what are they going to do to you?" the black Lab enquires. 

"Looks like I'm losing my nuts too", the dejected yellow Lab says. 

The yellow Lab then turns to the black Lab and asks, "Why are you here?" 

"I'm a humper," the black Lab says. "I'll hump anything. I'll hump the cat, a pillow, the table, whatever.

I want to hump everything I see. Yesterday, my owner had just got out of the shower and was bending down to dry her toes. I just couldn't help myself. I hopped on her back and started hammering away". 

The yellow and chocolate Labs exchange a sad glance and says, "So, nuts off for you too, huh?" 

The black Lab says ....."No, I'm here to get my nails clipped"\\/


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

UGH Geoff, LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

And the strange thing is that the Denmark Governement voted to ban tail docking and yet also voted to change the law to allow beastiality. So you cant dock your pups tail but you can have sex with him.........in Denmark


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Shut up ! It was damn good money. LOL


Did you do your own decoy work?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> And the strange thing is that the Denmark Governement voted to ban tail docking and yet also voted to change the law to allow beastiality. So you cant dock your pups tail but you can have sex with him.........in Denmark


Hey Chris, 
you mean you cant do that in Australia? It is perfectly acceptable behavior here in the USA to have sex with your dog. I thought that was a common practice Worldwide.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What a slap in the face. I thought the saying was supposed to be "man's best friend". :razz:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Eeeeew. Just the image of that ugly pink slimy thing. What is wrong with some people?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Gerry....LOL
> 
> (oh wait, they are not midgets are they??)
> 
> (JUST KIDDING Gerry....)


I draw the line at farting in my wifes purse :razz:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I draw the line at farting in my wifes purse :razz:


YUK....LOL :-o  

Oh, and Nancy....too much info when describing the "pink slimy thing" EWWWWWW:-& :-& LOL


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

a few years ago in my county, a local fire department official was caught red-handed having intercourse with sheep in his neighbors' barn. The neighbor called police when she saw him on her property - going into the barn. The police discovered the acts taking place.

It wasn't against the law at the time but there was local legislation enacted due to this incident.

i guess he was desperate on that night. Who taught him to do that - is what i'd like to know.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Did you do your own decoy work?

She said she was your mom. I was on the south side, and saw her kicking a can. I asked her what she was doing, she said "movin". So I offered her 20 bucks to help train the dogs. She gave the money back.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Hey Chris,
> you mean you cant do that in Australia? It is perfectly acceptable behavior here in the USA to have sex with your dog. I thought that was a common practice Worldwide.


Yeah, they stopped it here. Those crazy christians, always trying to stop people having fun.....lol


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> She said she was your mom.


I always thought my sister was a "bitch".......This explains so much.......


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Your mama's teeth are so yellow, when she smiles all the cars on the street slow down  

Not aimed at anyone, just thought it was funny.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Michael Wise said:


> I always thought my sister was a "bitch".......This explains so much.......


Michael, I did not know you were related to Jeff.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Too bad the woman didn't have one of those dogs....

****

Police: Woman kept robber as sex slave
Published: April 15, 2009 at 6:07 PM


Russian police said a female hairdresser was arrested for allegedly keeping an unsuccessful armed robber bound as a sex slave for two days.

Web site Life.ru quoted police as saying the 32-year-old man entered the hair salon at about 5 p.m. March 14, brandished a gun and demanded money from workers and customers, The Moscow Times reported Wednesday.

However, the 28-year-old hairdresser, who had martial arts training, disarmed the man and bound him with a hair-dryer cord.

Police told Life.ru that the woman then allegedly kept the man gagged and handcuffed to a radiator for 48 hours. She is accused of forcing him to take Viagra and forcing him to have sex with her multiple times.

The woman let her prisoner go March 16 and he went to police after seeking treatment for injuries to his genitals. 

The Web site said the man filed a complaint asking for the hairdresser to be brought up on charges for "actions of a sexual nature." The woman filed a complaint the next day seeking armed robbery charges against the man.

"I don't know what's going to happen now," Life.ru quoted a police source as saying. "We could put both of them behind bars: him for robbery, her for rape and assault."


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Too bad the woman didn't have one of those dogs....
> 
> ****
> 
> ...


I did not know that Jeff went to Russia!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I did not know that Jeff went to Russia!!!



I don't think he'd be that lucky. :razz:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hairdressers are dirty dirty girls. So I answered an ad. I needed the money.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> The Web site said the man filed a complaint asking for the hairdresser to be brought up on charges for "actions of a sexual nature.


She musta been really ugly or he was a rump ranger, a real man would've just made the best of it and sold the story to the enquirer.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the fact that they named the dog "Lucky"


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

"Whalen's adult son found more than 150 tapes of his mother performing sex acts with her dogs and a blue heeler owned by Seigfried."

It says adult son...but that STILL has to be bad even as an adult to find that kind of thing -barf-

I do wonder though, will there be any er...testing to see if the dogs are going to be okay in uhm certain situations? Neutering isn't going to solve the problem. There was recently an incident where videos were found of an artist having sex with her adopted dogs who were all of course fixed. so i hope they don;t think neutering will solve the issue.


----------



## Dale Pitts (Apr 18, 2009)

Man I knew there was something odd about those dogs, I just thought she wanted them for PPD work.  

LOL 
yes I actually live in Tulsa.  

but just kidding I have no idea about this. 

There are some really strange people in this world.


----------

